# Lowrance VS Raymarine



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase either an Elite 4 dsi or a firefly, can anybody who has experience with them tell me which is better. I like the firefly but not sure it's worth another 300.


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was looking at the firefly too and it looks incredible, but i think I'll end up with a hummingbird gps combo i cant see paying that much....and they don't have a transducer to fit scuppers yet for the firefly


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My next purchase for the Mariner will be a Raymarine Dragonfly. Raymarine has always had better software and technology. The transducer is 8" long. So it will need to be mounted on a deployment arm, on the transom, or inside the hull. Chris V has the unit and speaks highly of it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used the Elite and the Dragonfly. I ended up with the Dragonfly and couldn't be happier. Its sealed better than the Lowrance as well. I'm not biased to either brand, I've always been happy with both and do have a Lowrance on one of my yaks. To be fair, I got the Dragonfly from my Raymarine guy for less money, but you can find the unit for 650.00 or so if you shop around and I think its worth it. The transducer pretty much has to be mounted thru-hull or off the back. I always like mine through hull and installation is a breeze.


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

it certainly does look like an incredible unit


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info, here's one more? With or without maps on the firefly? Do I need them?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It does come with a basic US coastal map that will fulfill all your needs. I added the upgraded Navionics card, but it is isn't necessary at all IMO for kayaking around here. I just did it so the map would look pretty 

If nothing else, the unit looks sexy as hell on my Trident 13 under the electronics cover


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

how are you mounting the transducer in the trident, thats one reason I like to hummingbirds I can get a really clean install with the scupper mount


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I mount it thru-hull in a foam template. Its clean, zero exposed cables and easy to take in and out


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guess I know which I'm going now, can you tell or show me the battery your using?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a 12V 8AH sealed battery. I can get a ton of use off of one charge and have yet to actually drain it dead.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a pic of the battery if you're unfamiliar with them. About 6 1/2 inches long, 4 inches high, 2 1/2 inches wide


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

how does it perform shooting through the hull?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Crystal Clear. The temp gauge can be up a few degrees in the summer though due to the inside of the yak heating up, but for the most part it is accurate. You'll notice in the pic of the transducer that there is a small amount of water in with the transducer. That helps it "think" its shooting through a solid object and really helps keep out any distortion. I rarely have to add any too, it just kinda sits in there for good


----------

